# Magala, Marbella, and the area



## Zac495 (May 5, 2008)

We're staying at Marriott Marbella late June. I know there are wonderful places to visit. We only have 7 nights - then we drive to Seville and stay 2 nights in a hotel there.

Any thoughts, recommendations, etc. including good restaurants are appreciated. I know to go to Gibraltar, Ronda, and Granada - but I'm concerned about how far the drive will be (we did rent a car). 

Is Magala and Puerto Banus the places to go for 1/2 day trips? We don't want to miss "the best," but only have a week sadly. 

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Jimster (May 5, 2008)

*Marbella*

Well, for food there is a TGI Fridays across the street if you want some authentic Spanish food.  I would suggest a trip to Tangiers as well-especially if you haven't experienced the culture shock of the Kasbah before.  I'm not sure i liked it but it certainly was interesting.  I suppose when you go to that area you are kind of obliged to do Gibraltar but I didn't find it very interesting except the caves in the rock.  Also ask the locals when to go to Gibraltar because there can be long lines going in and coming out.


----------



## Cathyb (May 5, 2008)

For an exotic one day tour by Marriott concierges -- go to Morocco!  Just like the movies portray: narrow streets, vendors selling wares on the ground, musicians with cobras, etc. and then sitting on pillows for a lunch.  

If Marriott still has their Fiesta with dinner/show, that was worth signing up for.  Beautiful resort, wonderful bakery!!!


----------



## Keitht (May 5, 2008)

Ronda is under 40 miles.  Gibraltar about 50 miles.  If you do go to Gib park your car in one of the many car parks in La Linea and walk across to Gib.  This avoids the potentially long queues to cross the border and the hassle of finding parking spaces in Gib.  It also lets you drop into conversation a line along the lines of "Then we walked across the airport runway into Gibraltar"    That must be a unique experience.
Puerto Banus is only about 5 miles west of Marbella.  I think the Marriot is about 5 miles east.  Granada is about 120 miles but it is good roads all the way.  You would want an early start on that if you plan to visit the Alhambra.  Get early timed tickets to avoid the crowds.  Entry is timed but you can stay as long as you like once you are in.  Therefore it can get very crowded later in the day.


----------



## hibbeln (May 5, 2008)

We stayed super close to where you are staying, back in February 2006.  Here is a trip report on what we covered in a week (we covered a LOT of ground and had a fabulous time!).  Do be aware that we were there at low season, so we had no lines anywhere (even at the Al-Hambra).
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=132607#poststop

The whole rest of this post might answer some of your questions.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17282&highlight=cueva+pileta

We really enjoyed Gibraltar. We really enjoyed EVERYTHING there.  The Spanish folks are just completely nice.  And man, did we ever learn a LOT of history (things we didn't know at all).

Of all the places in the area, we never did go into Malaga except for the airport.  We went into Puerto Banus and Marbella at night looking for restaurants, but weren't very charmed by them.  They seemed very "California" or "Miami Beach".  It just wasn't what we were looking for in a European vacation (we tend towards history and natural wonders) though if you are looking for jet-setting nightlife it would be right up your alley.

I would highly recommend the Rick Steve's Guidebook for Spain, as it gives you lots and lots of excellent options for the Costa del Sol area, with very specific and helpful instructions.  It really helped us to hit the high points and skip over the duds, which is important if you only have a week.

One great thing about Spain, we never had a bad glass of wine!  Every night on our way home we would grab a bottle of wine (the reds were fab!) at the grocery store attached to the gas station along the highway (they generally have great bakeries, too).  Bottles of wine sell for obscenely low amounts, and the quality is fantastic and the wine is just plain yummy.

Absolutely try a British fish n' chips place while along the Costa del Sol.  YUM!  (We adored Mr. Chippy's in Estepona, right along the highway service drive).


----------



## Keitht (May 5, 2008)

Just to add that Malaga is often referred to as the most overlooked city on the Costa del Sol.  Apparently masses of history and good restaurants.  I say apparently because we also planned to visit when there last year, but never actually got there.


----------



## CarlK (May 5, 2008)

We enjoyed walking around the old part of Marbella when we were there last May.  We found some interesting art galleries, and ended up with some great souvenirs.  Pt. Banus is full of the "beautiful people", high priced clothing shops, very nice yachts, passable restaurants, and lots of ferraris, Bentleys, etc.  Fun to dream!
Carl


----------



## Jimster (May 5, 2008)

*morocco*

Tangiers and the Kasbah would be in Morocco.


----------



## JimG (May 6, 2008)

Keitht said:


> Just to add that Malaga is often referred to as the most overlooked city on the Costa del Sol.  Apparently masses of history and good restaurants.  I say apparently because we also planned to visit when there last year, but never actually got there.



Errrm: Ditto :rofl: : We've only owned there for 10 years and every time we go we promise ourselves that we'll visit Malaga but the weather always seems to get in the way


----------



## JimG (May 6, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> We're staying at Marriott Marbella late June. I know there are wonderful places to visit. We only have 7 nights - then we drive to Seville and stay 2 nights in a hotel there.
> 
> Any thoughts, recommendations, etc. including good restaurants are appreciated. I know to go to Gibraltar, Ronda, and Granada - but I'm concerned about how far the drive will be (we did rent a car).
> 
> ...



ZAC495, FYI search my earlier posts and you'll find some information regarding MMB. 

BTW when are you there? we'll be there from 28/06 through (not thru)  05/07


----------



## Zac495 (May 6, 2008)

JimG said:


> ZAC495, FYI search my earlier posts and you'll find some information regarding MMB.
> 
> BTW when are you there? we'll be there from 28/06 through (not thru)  05/07



GREAT INFORMATION EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We'll be there June 29 - July 6!!!!!! How exciting. Maybe we'll  hook up.


----------



## Cathyb (May 6, 2008)

Keith: Is Ronda the beautiful old town separated by a 'canyon' or is the town that uses donkeys for taxi cabs?  Both were great and I can't remember


----------



## Keitht (May 6, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Keith: Is Ronda the beautiful old town separated by a 'canyon' or is the town that uses donkeys for taxi cabs?  Both were great and I can't remember



Yes Ronda is the town seperated by a canyon.  The town with the donkeys is Mijas Pueblo, not to be confused with Mijas Costa.


----------



## hibbeln (May 7, 2008)

If you go to Mijas, you have to make sure you go over and check out the whole Virgin de la Pena shrine.  And read the explanations posted on the walls!  It literally gave my kids NIGHTMARES that the Virgin de la Pena was going to pop out of the closet at night in the timeshare and appear to them.  I am dead serious.  To this day, I can whisper "It's the Virgin de la Pena!" in a spooky voice and freak them out.   :hysterical:


----------



## Keitht (May 7, 2008)

There is also a Macdonald timeshare resort just round the corner from the shrine.  Spectacular location and well worth a look.


----------

